# My taxidermist just finished my first buck with a bow.



## CrazyJimmy (Mar 14, 2013)

He turned out great canâ€™t wait to get him on the wall.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

bu tee. Nice job.


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Looks great. Be sure to post a pic once he's on the wall.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## CrazyJimmy (Mar 14, 2013)

*Here he is on the wall with my gun kill last year.*

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

I bet you watch TV laying on your left side don't ya. 


Nice deer.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

nice deer congrats


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

look awesome, great mounts


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Great looking mount and even better movie on!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Heck, even your movie choice is great.


----------



## CrazyJimmy (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks guys!!! I cant wait to climb in the stand and try for #2!!!


----------



## OffintheWoods (May 17, 2010)

Nice bow buck... This season is just around the corner


----------



## Double Trouble 1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Atta boy Jimmy... Now get ready for the boomvang!


----------

